# Finally got one! (WSM)



## imjesse1 (Feb 9, 2013)

I love this thing!!
Only concerns are:
1) gunna be a pain in the butt to move around
2) no real good place to run thermo leads
3) flimsy door that leaks


Any cool mods out there?


----------



## linguica (Feb 9, 2013)

imjesse1 said:


> I love this thing!!
> Only concerns are:
> 1) gunna be a pain in the butt to move around
> 2) no real good place to run thermo leads
> ...


1. Furniture dolly or the like

2. drill 5/16 hole just above cooking grate

3.


Happy Smoking


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 9, 2013)

I dont use the door..ever..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94076/wsm-mods

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135116/how-i-start-and-use-my-wsm

  Craig


----------



## rhinton82 (Feb 10, 2013)

http://cajunbandit.com/


----------



## vayank5150 (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you know if this gasket would work on my all metal MF vertical smoker, or does it only work with ceramic?


----------



## imjesse1 (Feb 10, 2013)

It depends how hot it gets, but I would think it Will work!


----------



## manchester bob (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been very interested in a WSM. I've been using my 22.5" Weber kettle grill for smoking for several years. I purposely bought it with the grate that has the sides that flip up to be able to add coals and wood chunks during cooking when I want to smoke things. But...it has its limitations.

I want to buy a WSM in the spring, but I'm debating on which size. I usually don't cook for that many people, but I see here on another thread that you don't want to cut certain meats too small or they will dry out.

So...what to get: 18.5" or 22.5"?   Will the 22.5 be overkill for me?    Imjesse1: Which did you buy?


----------



## manchester bob (Feb 12, 2013)

Also...regarding the gasket, I poked around and found this: specifically for WSM, and cheaper! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gasket-Webe...al-mod-smoker-bbq-18-5-22-5-WSM-/170768327955


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 12, 2013)

imjesse1 said:


> I love this thing!!
> Only concerns are:
> 1) gunna be a pain in the butt to move around *You can make a wheeled platform if you really want, or just carry it in two or three trips. Honestly I only move mine 2x a year to clean it with the power washer.*
> 2) no real good place to run thermo leads *Look just below my signature line and there is a link for making your own eyelets for under $5.*
> ...





Manchester Bob said:


> I've been very interested in a WSM. I've been using my 22.5" Weber kettle grill for smoking for several years. I purposely bought it with the grate that has the sides that flip up to be able to add coals and wood chunks during cooking when I want to smoke things. But...it has its limitations.
> 
> I want to buy a WSM in the spring, but I'm debating on which size. I usually don't cook for that many people, but I see here on another thread that you don't want to cut certain meats too small or they will dry out.
> 
> So...what to get: 18.5" or 22.5"?   Will the 22.5 be overkill for me?    Imjesse1: Which did you buy?


Bob - get the 22.5" if you can afford it. There are times that having the room is just plain nice - like thanksgiving or superbowl party. If your doing a small smoke or a short smoke, just don't fill the charcoal ring all the way. I do a lot of smokes with only half a ring of charcoal (8-10 lbs).


----------



## manchester bob (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Johnny. I figure that if I get the 22.5, then the grates will be the same size as my kettle grill. That could be a good thing: swappable grates if ever needed for some reason, maybe?!?

I found gaskets specifically for WSM on EBAY, for the door and sealing between the sections. I sent a link, but being a newbie, it's currently under moderation. Seems to be a good price, and free shipping. It might be a good option for Imjesse1...and for me when I get around to buying a WSM!


----------



## imjesse1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I got the 22.5 in
The main reason is that; if I'm going to buy something for that much $ I don't want it to look like a toy.
Seems like it will be a bit of an overkill but it's ok


----------



## manchester bob (Feb 12, 2013)

Ahhhh! I see my link came through (further up, in the order I posted it). Second time in moderation, and both went through pretty quickly!  Yee-hah!


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the link! That is a good deal, and the more you can controll air flow/leaks the more efficient your smoker will be.


----------



## manchester bob (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, IMJ. I'm now convinced that the 22.5 will be the right one for me. We have a few all-day events during the summer here where I might need the bigger one.

I also figure that I'll get the WSM gasket kit: I'm sure it will adhere to a brand-new WSM better than when it gets all gummy and gooey. Heck, at that price, it's chump change when compared to the smoker itself, and I can start off on "Day 1" with a sealed unit.


----------



## manchester bob (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, Johnny! I see that you also have a 22.5" kettle grill. Are the grates the same as the WSM grates (although I would assume that the WSM grates don't have the sides that flip up)? Is the lid swappable? Just wondering.........


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 12, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> Thanks, Johnny! I see that you also have a 22.5" kettle grill. Are the grates the same as the WSM grates (although I would assume that the WSM grates don't have the sides that flip up)? Is the lid swappable? Just wondering.........


The upper grate on the WSM and the Kettle swap, the lower grate is just a little smaller.... and yes, it is handy to be able to swap them. When I want to finish chicken or ribs over high heat I shovel a few coles out of the WSM to my Kettle, then lift the grate and meat off the smoker and drop it right onto the kettle.

The lids don't swap unfortunately. The Kettle lid slides over the rim, where as the WSM lid sits inside the rim.


----------



## manchester bob (Feb 12, 2013)

Great tip about moving the entire top grate from WSM to kettle. And now that you mention it, I can see from the WSM gasket pictures that the lid fits inside the rim. Too bad they aren't swappable: could have been more ammo to justify my decision (and prove to the wife that the extra $100 is worth it, and avoid hearing for the rest of my life about how I spent more money than I needed to spend  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





), but that's OK...my decision is made. Now it's just a matter of time before I too can say: "Finally got one!".

Congrats on your purchase, IMJ, and thanks for starting this thread. It was very helpful to me!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 13, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> Great tip about moving the entire top grate from WSM to kettle. And now that you mention it, I can see from the WSM gasket pictures that the lid fits inside the rim. Too bad they aren't swappable: could have been more ammo to justify my decision (and prove to the wife that the extra $100 is worth it, and avoid hearing for the rest of my life about how I spent more money than I needed to spend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just feed the wife some great Que off the new WSM and she'll quit bugging you about the price... lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Honestly I love my WSM, never had to do anything to it other than adding my eyelets for probes. (check the link just bellow my signature)

Another thing the wives love is when you cook almost the entire Thanksgiving dinner on the smoker! Saves the mess in the kitchen and comes out awesome! Turkey on the bottom rack, green beans and ham on the top rack, and stuffing on the top rack. Only things she needs to cook are the pies... lol.


----------

